# Netflix 1080p and 4K?



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm trying to figure this out...

Any title that I try and play whether it is 1080P or 4K, I get an error response back from Netflix stating they are unable to play this title at this time and to try another title. Any title is the same way... I do subscribe to Ultra HD with Netflix. Youtube plays 4K content with no problem and it looks stunning!

I should note that Netflix plays just fine via Apple TV as well as the app on the TV.

My video setting on the BOLT are 1080p, 1080p - pass through, and 2160 -pass through. I'm sending this to my new LG OLED TV.

Any ideas that I could try to make this work? I'm stumped!


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

Sounds like an issue on Netflix's end.

Did you try restarting Netflix?


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

Africanlivedit said:


> Sounds like an issue on Netflix's end.
> 
> Did you try restarting Netflix?


Yes as well as restarting the BOLT. Really strange....


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

That really is ... 

I used to get those errors time to time on my nVidia Shield TV but they went away after a few minutes.

Have you called Netflix?


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

Africanlivedit said:


> That really is ...
> 
> I used to get those errors time to time on my nVidia Shield TV but they went away after a few minutes.
> 
> Have you called Netflix?


No not yet. Asking the community first! It has to be something simple... I may give them a call after work.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

i used netflix at 1080p last night on the Bolt and it worked fine. I do not have 4k configured as it will be a while before 4k projectors come down in price.


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

I hear ya.

Thankfully, unlike most companies, Netflix's customer service is based in the US, if I am not mistaken, and they pick up the phone very quickly.

Unlike the horrid ComCrap which has recently done away with their push button menu has enacted phone commands. Awful.


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

Interesting... I signed out of and back in to Netflix. Tried again - still fails.

Back to TiVo and dropped 2160p - pass through and everything works now although I doubt I'm seeing 4k on 4k titles?

I also opened a ticket with Netflix...

Very strange! Need to get this resolved!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You have to have the 4 stream plan ($12/mo) to play 4K video from Netflix. Do you have that plan?


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

Can someone confirm if the Bolt with stream the 4k Netflix stream, but output at 1080p downsampled? That could conceivably result in better picture quality for 1080p TVs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TrackZ said:


> Can someone confirm if the Bolt with stream the 4k Netflix stream, but output at 1080p downsampled? That could conceivably result in better picture quality for 1080p TVs.


Ira said there is nothing that would prevent the TiVo from doing that but most of the apps have "business logic" that prevent them from streaming 4K if the TV is not 4K.


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> You have to have the 4 stream plan ($12/mo) to play 4K video from Netflix. Do you have that plan?


Yes I do. I'm now thinking that this could be an issue with my Bose Cinamate system. It is supposed to handle 4K but as soon as I test this on the Bolt at 2160 the picture changes color.

It also could be the cable from the Cinamate to the OLED. It's a few years old now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think 4k needs special cables.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Even my cables from several years ago are rated for 4K. Although I can't actually test them since I don't have a 4k TV.


----------



## platypus65 (Nov 14, 2013)

I am having the exact same issue. Netflix video plays for a second or two and then I get the dreaded "unable to play" screen. I called Netflix and was on the phone for about an hour. After some troubleshooting (cycling modem/router, resetting, etc), they tech said everything is fine at their end and to call Tivo.


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

platypus65 said:


> I am having the exact same issue. Netflix video plays for a second or two and then I get the dreaded "unable to play" screen. I called Netflix and was on the phone for about an hour. After some troubleshooting (cycling modem/router, resetting, etc), they tech said everything is fine at their end and to call Tivo.


In my case I am using a Bose Cinemate system and it cannot handle a 2160p feed.

As soon as I went direct from the BOLT to the TV, everything worked and looked just great. The key for me was by-passing the Bose system.


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

RockinRay said:


> In my case I am using a Bose Cinemate system and it cannot handle a 2160p feed.
> 
> As soon as I went direct from the BOLT to the TV, everything worked and looked just great. The key for me was by-passing the Bose system.


Yes, HDCP 2.2 is required to stream Netflix in 4K from what I understand. HDCP 2.2 is relatively new and is only seen on receivers or sound bars released in the past few months. That is why I haven't upgraded to a 4K HDTV because I would also have to upgrade my receiver and I just purchased it 2 years ago.


----------

